# Lee Preist - Bodybuilders Reality...



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Came across this but thought it was funny. Think Lee Preist is great just doesn't give a fk, and says what he wants to say. Funny about the ronnie coleman cycles haha.


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

LMFAO God Cycles, God put me on earth to be a bodybuilder. God helps Ronnie with his cycles. LOL

Classic bro


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i like him EVEN MORE now


----------



## nutnut (Dec 29, 2008)

O.M.G best.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

quality video, gotta love lee priest


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

HAHAHAHHAHA THIS IS BEST!

"God helps ronnie with his cycles and ****" LOL!!! MADE MY DAY.


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

subscribed so I can have a watch tomorrow


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

That was quality, God helps Ronnie with his cycles :lol: reps.


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

Lol'z :laugh:


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

Lol everything he says is true aswell. god does help ronnie with his cycles :lol:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

his dad was gay?

lol.


----------



## smartin (Aug 28, 2010)

yeah baby! who needs all those high poundage compound exercises when you could look like lee priest by using machines and cables!. Guns and calves look awesome though....must be a funny looking dude at his height.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

He's awsome


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i just LOL'd hard on another one of his vids where he impersonates cutler


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

I just put all the vids of him i could find in my bodybuilding playlist on youtube. Should keep me entertained before my workout tonight!!


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Funny as hell nice 1


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> i just LOL'd hard on another one of his vids where he impersonates cutler


Great find that's funny as fcuk :lol: speaking through his teeth. Really doesn't give a sh1t does he.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Face tatts are not a good look though


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Rekless said:


> Face tatts are not a good look though


Don't think he really gives a sh1t what people think mate, do you not get that impression from these videos? :lol:


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

tom0311 said:


> Don't think he really gives a sh1t what people think mate, do you not get that impression from these videos? :lol:


Obviously, but still....

Guy is still a legend.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

God loves me and is puzzled why i sold my soul to the Devil...... "Praying to God gets you shit all and you go to hell and get raped by Satan, Sell your soul to the Devil gets you nice things and and when you get to Hell you atleast get ass lube"....yeah i said it


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Rekless said:


> Obviously, but still....
> 
> Guy is still a legend.


Sort of reminds me of Tyson having a tat on his face. Definitely makes him look a bit of a nutter IMO.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

he doing the grand prix 202?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

tom0311 said:


> Don't think he really gives a sh1t what people think mate, do you not get that impression from these videos? :lol:


The whole face tat thing is too show the whole "i dont care what you think" thing.

Good on him i say. Don't need an office job so can look however he wants!

I would have one if i didnt have to work!


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

tom0311 said:


> Sort of reminds me of Tyson having a tat on his face. Definitely makes him look a bit of a nutter IMO.


Speaking of this, anyone cath the Tyson programme on More4 last night?


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

No but got the DVD, liked it a lot :thumb:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

ShreddedToFuk said:


> neithers being 5ft2 or whatever he is lol.


Shredded...You've only made 7 post and your already in the red...Who did you p!ss off..?


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

ShreddedToFuk said:


> neithers being 5ft2 or whatever he is lol.


Maybe the target audience above were the bringers of his negs :lol:


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

and i thought eminem came too **** the world off , he gets it of his chest alright


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

I can't stop laughing at the "I like powertec cause it's really good" Jay Cutler impression :lol: Such a funny guy.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

ShreddedToFuk said:


> Some guy called SiPhil or summet .
> 
> Not to bothered about a few red bars on a computer screen though to be honest lol.


alright Nobby?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> i just LOL'd hard on another one of his vids where he impersonates cutler


helped me build my physique and increased my jaw by 6 inches LOLLL i am still laughing


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

"look at that, really sturdy... got a screw loose like jay cutler too"

:lol: :lol:


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Good to see someone speak there mind. I really can't stand all this false BS you get in modern life.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

is that a picture of you?

i didn't know you were such a handsome chap.....

anyhoo, you've been banned once, you'll be banned again......


----------



## Ripp3d (Aug 31, 2006)

hamsternuts said:


> is that a picture of you?
> 
> i didn't know you were such a handsome chap.....
> 
> anyhoo, you've been banned once, you'll be banned again......


Why try and provoke an argument with him then?

Besides I thought his response was quite funny! :cool2:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Ripp3d said:


> Why try and provoke an argument with him then?
> 
> Besides I thought his response was quite funny! :cool2:


that is a picture of my face, and i have no idea who this shredded bloke is, apart from a suspicion he's a previously banned member.

there's history, so thanks for your imput, but ...... x


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## chetanbarokar (Mar 1, 2010)

Why cant I hear these vids properly? I am getting very bad voice quality.

Will someone please mention what did he say regarding Ronnie's cycle? Just curious.


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Lee priest is a ledge!!!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

hamsternuts said:


> that is a picture of my face, and i have no idea who this shredded bloke is, apart from a suspicion he's a previously banned member.
> 
> there's history, so thanks for your imput, but ...... x


Your not the only one who thinks that


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bumped this for later.....


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

I like that he outspoken, but in 2 vids slated to best bodybuilders of last 10 years maybe he is just jealous,


----------



## dezikrate (Jul 18, 2006)

Pity he wont compete and let his physique do the talking...he was talking about competing in the 202 class? :confused1:


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Been using since he was 14 apparently, hence the reason for his stunted growth.

Cadavar hgh he used controbuted to bone thickness growth but his height never gained from it


----------

